

How To Grow A Twitter Audience - edragonu
http://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/8-simply-steps-to-growing-a-quality-twitter-following/

======
tptacek
20 messages a day is intrusive. I get roughly 20 a day from Roger Ebert ---
who I admire greatly --- and am constantly evaluating whether to give up and
unfollow him.

The thing that makes Twitter attractive to me is the humanity of it, and the
balance it strikes between blog-style publishing and IRC-style chatting. You
break that balance with regularly scheduled business updates.

But then, what do I know? Maybe these tactics "work" to build new users up
from 3 followers to 400.

------
foulmouthboy
I'm so glad to see social media articles that include actual tactics.
Everybody knows the "strategy" to social media is "engagement" and
"conversation" and it's refreshing to actually be presented with a proposed
tactical plan.

